# Mixed up measuring spoons



## pacanis (Dec 8, 2008)

Bozo Alert 

My usual bread recipe calls for 2 tsp of salt.

Somehow......  the 1/2 Tbsp spoon found its way into my hand.  I didn't even know I _had_ a 1/2 Tbsp spoon, but after putting 2 sponfulls into the breadmachine's mixture, and this is the second to last ingredient, I looked down and saw that spoon and the correct spoon sitting side by side. Dummy.

Anyway, the bread is done and about 1" below norm. Not too bad IMO. I had no idea what to expect. The taste test is to follow later. With any luck it will taste great and last longer


----------



## Katie H (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry about your oops, pacanis.  You actually added 3 teaspoons of salt instead of the called-for 2.  Your bread might be a tad saltier than usual.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't ya just HATE when that happens??? 
I did it at work the other day and added 2x the yeast to a batch of dough...
Those were very nice, puffy strawberry bagels!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2008)

In addition to taste, salt lessens the leavening effect of yeast as you saw with the hight of the loaf.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

It had just a slight salt taste, but I may have been "looking" for it. I'm hoping the preservation qualities got a boost, because lately I have been having a problem seeing a loaf through until it's all eaten.


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 9, 2008)

Pacanis, I would rather have the bread a little saltier than usual, better than forgetting to put the salt, which has happened to me a few times....nothing worse than a flat tasting bread!


----------



## JMediger (Dec 9, 2008)

It's good to know that it didn't have any worse effects ... I often mess up measuring simply because I'm not paying attention.  Thank you for inadvertantly helping!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

One time my bread came out like a big mushroom. I think I mixed up the 1-1/2 lb recipe with the 2 lb one. The book I use has the ingredients in the center of the page with the two loave's quantities on either side. I have since started to cover up the loaf I am not making.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

well, Pacanis, welcome to the "pack"......most of us have goofed up recipes at one time or another.....it's not like we get distracted.....right?  as for your  salt bread just tell people that it's pretzel  bread......if they see thru you then your dogs might just love you after all..............I know I once was making the homemade bread by hand and after the kneading realized I hadn't added salt period.......so I sprinkled the salt in and tried to mix it in as best as I could.....it wasn't too bad just a bit on the tough side.........


----------



## sattie (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe you should of had a V8!


----------

